# My Cresty Brats



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's some new photos of my tiels, it's been a while since i've posted any pics. 









Snickyboo









Cookie chewing paper









Bailee munching on some millet









Family photo - rebellious Snickers didn't want to take part really









Bailee being sexy









Snickyboo being cuuuute









Cooks









Snickers with his best friend Malibu, he's quite fond of Jack Daniels too









I'm 18 weeks ok, legal drinking age!









Gracie









The reason Snickers is so fond of his friends Malibu and Jack Daniels...Gracie won't give him any attention other than hissing









And princess Cookie again


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all looking great  I can't believe how big Snickers looks now.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's larger and louder than Bailee now.  He's picked up all Bailee's whistles and sounds, including the angry telephone (although he uses it just because, not only when he's angry).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, bigger than Bailee


----------



## thecrabbykeet (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, very gorgeous every last one of them.


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

They are allll very cute. I really hope i get on out of my clutch that is the color of Princess Cookie! Really sweet looking teils!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What a great looking flock! I must say Gracie is absolutly elegant...and she knows it!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Great tiels love snickers what a sweet little bird


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

kikee said:


> Great tiels love snickers what a sweet little bird


:rofl: *dies laughing*

You just described the exact opposite of Snickers.  Despite being co-parented by me (i cuddled, Cookie and Bailee fed) somewhere along the line he decided "hmm, people, no thanks!" and stopped being friendly. I am permitted touching rights when he steps up to come out of his cage and steps up to return to his cage ONLY, any other time he'll fly or run away.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Bea! I was just looking at your pics again and it looks as if Bailey has red eyes. Is she a Fallow? I have two Cinnamon hens and one has lots of yellow like bailey and the other does not!?!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Hey Bea! I was just looking at your pics again and it looks as if Bailey has red eyes. Is she a Fallow? I have two Cinnamon hens and one has lots of yellow like bailey and the other does not!?!


He only has red eyes when photographed with the flash, Snickers too so i think it's a pied trait. Plum coloured eyes is also a trait of cinnamons, so it's not really unexpected for his eyes to appear red in flash photos.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ohhhhhhh i didn't realise that....I notice when Little Mikey is outside his pupil is red....ty for my continuing tiel education lol....query solved without asking lol...and ur tiels are beautiful....


----------



## AngelsMom (Jul 27, 2008)

Theese are the first pics I've seen of your tiels! They are all sooooooo adorable!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Bea said:


> :rofl: *dies laughing*
> 
> You just described the exact opposite of Snickers.  Despite being co-parented by me (i cuddled, Cookie and Bailee fed) somewhere along the line he decided "hmm, people, no thanks!" and stopped being friendly. I am permitted touching rights when he steps up to come out of his cage and steps up to return to his cage ONLY, any other time he'll fly or run away.


Bea, What caused the change in Snickers? Is it a puberty thing?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope, he's too young for puberty yet. I really don't know what caused the change. It's like he just decided that people weren't for him.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Cheeky little fellow. 

He can go back. Right?


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL...Oh Snickers you naughty.... come on, we people are nice.... and your adoptive mommy is super nice...

seeing Snickers now he seems a LOT more like Cookie (conformation wise)... they both have this cheeky faces... oh so cuddly..... and Bailee has a more slick face...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

great pics


----------

